# Puppy, hair inside the ears



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm not taking my 21 week old to a groomers anytime soon. I've been using thinning shears to do a little fuzz on the ears each day. But, if I remember correctly from reading here, the hair right on the inside before entering the canal needs trimmed as well to allow air to circulate there. Correct? If so, do you use straight shears there because it's not a lot and in such a delicate area. 

Thank you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I do it on all my dogs, however not everyone does and not every dog needs it!
I use straights 'carefully' and I start young to get them used to having their heads restrained and to get used to the sound of the scissors. When they get older and you have more practice its pretty easy. You can put a cotton ball in the ear canal to catch fur and offer some protection.


----------



## swhome247 (Oct 22, 2013)

Great idea about the cotton ball. He has a good bit, and I just want to help prevent future ear infections as best that I can. And, if cleaning the hair there can't hurt, I'll do it. Thanks again!


----------

